# ATItools not reconizing my card



## sprpau74 (Oct 16, 2008)

I installed the program, when I try to run any tests ATItools says:
"The video card you selected for overclocking in ATITool does not seem to be used by windows.
Visual testing has been disables.
To fix this go to Display Properties, Settings and enable the monitor output of that card."

Where Profile is it says: Default (0.00 / 0.00). When I see other people using this software there are clock numbers in this field. and there are more sliders (besides core and memory) to adjust. 

I have one EVGA 8800 gts 640mb, and the display is working and selected. I don't understand whats going on here. I have read other forums where people have overclocked this card using this software. I am an advanced user and understand how this works very well. Is this only compatable with vista? Does it only work with specific 8800 gts cards? I have nTune installed, do I have to uninstall all of my nvidia OC software in order for this to work? Please help.

-Paul


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 16, 2008)

what version are you trying?...also rivatuner 2.11 will do the overclocking for ya too.


----------



## sprpau74 (Oct 16, 2008)

.26, I dont like Rivatuner, it too will not allow me to change the clock settings.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 16, 2008)

did you tick the box for low level clock settings(RT)...also try 0.27 beta 3 or 4...try googling them!


----------



## Fastmix (Oct 16, 2008)

That program has not been updated in a while, a lot of cards are not supported.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 16, 2008)

Fastmix said:


> That program has not been updated in a while, a lot of cards are not supported.



the 8800GTS 320/640 is supported...I have seen many use it for that exact card!


----------



## sprpau74 (Oct 16, 2008)

.27 Beta Works, thanks guys


----------



## FFSJack (Oct 17, 2008)

Fastmix said:


> That program has not been updated in a while, a lot of cards are not supported.



including sapphire HD4870?


----------

